# Plowing today!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Well we got dumped on last night and I never had the Belarus plugged in.  Six hours plowing with the Bobcat, to do what the Belarus does in a half hour!  About six inches of heavy wet snow, with no frost in the ground, quickly turns to ice as you drive over it! Nice to be back out plowing, but better when inside of a cab. The only picture I got is of my great nephew sitting on the Bobcat for the first time.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool,The young fellers Jacket Matches the rims! Give him7-8 years and great uncle won't be able to keep him off the Bobcat I bet.LOL


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like you got a new plowing buddy BB. 

Did you need 4wd pushing the wet snow?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

So, BB , other than longer plow times, how does the new rig do ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya BB, how did that new plow do? It looks like it did alright!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Looks like you got a new plowing buddy BB.
> 
> Did you need 4wd pushing the wet snow?


Yes Thomas, one wouldn't get too far without 4x4 in this snow. As for the little fellow, both of us can't wait!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> So, BB , other than longer plow times, how does the new rig do ?


pogobill Ya BB, how did that new plow do? It looks like it did alright! 
Thanks guys. The plow seems to be holding up good so far, and the little tractor sure can push it around. Having the blade on the loader arms lets you pile the snow higher, but it's not as strong as having it frame mounted like I have the Belarus designed. Overall, I'm happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

What Plow did you buy for this Bobcat?
Did you Float the Loader or hold it at a certain height when plowing?
Aux Hydraulics for the Angle..nice


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Wed late we might get our first plowable snow- calling for 6-10. Temp looks right, but everything has just been too warm and it rained.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

TonyH said:


> What Plow did you buy for this Bobcat?
> Did you Float the Loader or hold it at a certain height when plowing?
> Aux Hydraulics for the Angle..nice


TonyH, the plow I used was an old one my father had on a farm tractor back in the 60's. I made up a frame and adapted it to the Bobcat. I usually just "float" the blade unless scraping ice off the pavement. Bye


----------

